# Susky white perch



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Spent a few hours on the banks of the susquehanna yesterday. Caught a whole bunch of short stripers and finally got into the white perch. Then they turned the water on. Went over to Cecil side for the evening and soaked some cut Bait and a live perch. Got one channel. Beautiful day overall. 
I miss Andys reports about all his perch


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Andy post on tidal fish now. I miss his reports on here too.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for the report AJ


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hows tidal fish compared to here? I made a lot of friends here, but this new format really stinks


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Lots of whiny dudes that complain about the lack of stripers but fish a twenty five rod spread every weekend. But TF does have Andy and Judy A as well.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks for the report


----------



## fran35 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ajv5148 said:


> Spent a few hours on the banks of the susquehanna yesterday. Caught a whole bunch of short stripers and finally got into the white perch. Then they turned the water on. Went over to Cecil side for the evening and soaked some cut Bait and a live perch. Got one channel. Beautiful day overall.
> I miss Andys reports about all his perch


Thanks for the report, I fished there Thursday and Friday and caught a ton of Shad. A few white perch, but not many and they were deep. The water was still cold at around 53-55, I'm wondering if everything is just really delayed due to the cold weather?


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Fran I also noticed that the wp were real deep. Not the usual way I catch them where they run up the susky. I may keep trying for them. They might be late like you said


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Water is still very cold and the perch were still below Lapidum last week but they are biting well. My grandson and I caught a bunch of them last Wednesday on blade baits, Crappie Magnets and some new flies that I tied up. Lots of doubles on the Crappie Magnets and the flies. They will be upriver soon. There were still lots of shad below Lapidum as well which is unusual for this late in the year but water temps were 53 to 54 degrees which is at least 10 degrees colder than normal for mid May.


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Jerry Norris said:


> Water is still very cold and the perch were still below Lapidum last week but they are biting well. My grandson and I caught a bunch of them last Wednesday on blade baits, Crappie Magnets and some new flies that I tied up. Lots of doubles on the Crappie Magnets and the flies. They will be upriver soon. There were still lots of shad below Lapidum as well which is unusual for this late in the year but water temps were 53 to 54 degrees which is at least 10 degrees colder than normal for mid May.
> View attachment 66825
> View attachment 66824


Congrats on the catch - looks delicious!


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks, they were very tasty! Going to try again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

thanks for the info Jerry! I was hoping you'd chime in. Those flies look pretty nice I might have to try tying up a few.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Simple to tie. Go to the craft section at Walmart and buy some mylar tubing, use a #2 non-offset plain hook, some 4mm bead strands, some thread to tie them with and clear nail polish to seal the knot. The hardest part anymore is finding the right size beads. I started out using bead necklaces from kids party favors but no one sells the smaller 4mm ones anymore. You can use any strong thread to tie with but it needs to be strong and small diameter. Nothing is more frustrating than having the thread break when you are wrapping or finishing the knot. They work for other fish besides perch too. I didn't go yesterday, it was too cold and windy. The pictures are from last Wednesday as well.


----------



## fran35 (Jun 16, 2014)

I fished yesterday just below Deer Creek. We were catching wp on every cast, must have caught 60. They were all small though, didn't see any big females. Caught a few huge Shad as well. Around 1600 they river came up at least 4- 5 feet and the water muddy. Then the fish completely stopped.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I'll be trying for white perch again one evening this week. Then maybe take the kayaks around north east and try for then this weekend around all the docks


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Went back to the river today. It was really foggy early. We started above the old mill and had to relocate once to find fish. Once we got the right location, we were often catching them two at a time but they were smaller fish. We moved back down below Lapidum and started picking up a better grade of fish but they were no where near the size of the ones we were catching last week. Today's menu was fluorescent orange shad darts up river and a mix of darts, my white flies and blade baits down river. Blade baits seemed to catch the most today downstream but all the lures worked well. No pictures today, I forgot my phone at home.


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

Jerry Norris said:


> Water is still very cold and the perch were still below Lapidum last week but they are biting well. My grandson and I caught a bunch of them last Wednesday on blade baits, Crappie Magnets and some new flies that I tied up. Lots of doubles on the Crappie Magnets and the flies. They will be upriver soon. There were still lots of shad below Lapidum as well which is unusual for this late in the year but water temps were 53 to 54 degrees which is at least 10 degrees colder than normal for mid May.
> View attachment 66825
> View attachment 66824





Jerry Norris said:


> Simple to tie. Go to the craft section at Walmart and buy some mylar tubing, use a #2 non-offset plain hook, some 4mm bead strands, some thread to tie them with and clear nail polish to seal the knot. The hardest part anymore is finding the right size beads. I started out using bead necklaces from kids party favors but no one sells the smaller 4mm ones anymore. You can use any strong thread to tie with but it needs to be strong and small diameter. Nothing is more frustrating than having the thread break when you are wrapping or finishing the knot. They work for other fish besides perch too. I didn't go yesterday, it was too cold and windy. The pictures are from last Wednesday as well.
> View attachment 66831
> View attachment 66832


Jerry - Excellent fly tying. Reminds me of Sabiki rig like lures. Well done.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks and yes it is something like a Sabiki rig only home made. We often use a larger version of the dropper fly above a metal jig for rockfish from late July through the end of October.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for all the reports and tips, I appreciate it. I fished near deer Creek about an hour tonight and caught one pretty small perch. Took it down to the Amtrak bridge to try to intice a striper with no luck. Seems pretty shallow there


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Shallow on the Harford side down there but 40-50 ft. in the channel and 70+ up off of Owen's. Have you ever fished the "pier" at Hutchens Park on Congress Ave. in Havre de Grace? Water is 20-30 ft. deep down there.

Some hatchlings from today:


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Good looking hatchlings Jerry. 
I've been to that pier but never fished it. Thanks for the tip, might have to try there sometime. I bet there's a lot of catfish too


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

There are lots of catfish everywhere up there. If you have a kayak, try the fringes of the grass beds with top water at daylight (or dusk) for rock and move to the channels for cats after the top water rockfish bite stops-usually about half an hour after the sun hits the water. Catfish will hit the jigged blade baits just like rockfish. Good luck.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Some good info, thanks. We've been doing well right below the dam kayaking using topwater


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

That's good to hear. I need to get out and do some fishing soon. From what I am hearing, there are catfish everywhere.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

And snake head! I keep seeing pictures on Facebook of them being caught everywhere below the dam


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, I could do with a few of those too. They are great eating.


----------

